# Celebrity infidelity......



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Would it be possible to have a section where people can contribute and comment on celebrities behaving badly?


----------



## HarryDoyle (Jan 19, 2013)

Why??? I turn the channel whenever that kind of thing comes on. IMHO celebs makes mockery of the whole thing. They don't live in the real world.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I agree - WHY?!?! Don't we have enough infidelity here to go around already? :scratchhead:


----------



## seasalt (Jul 5, 2012)

I think I read somewhere that Gumby's horse Pokey cheated on "My Little Pony" with Davey's dog Goliath.

That should be enough to end this thread, and maybe me.

Seasalt


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## Malcolm38 (Dec 25, 2012)

Peppermint Patty has been stepping out on Marcie with Pig Pen. Charlie Brown is in the mix somewhere too.


----------



## Numb-badger (May 18, 2011)

Charlie Brown ate my hamster!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

NextTimeAround said:


> Would it be possible to have a section where people can contribute and comment on celebrities behaving badly?


Post something in the Social section. We talk about everything there.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

Bert told Ernie 'I love you but I'm not in love with you". Ernie later discovered Bert had a password on his cell phone and was demanding privacy. Ernie did the 180 and Bert hid rubber duckie to gain control. They are in false R.


----------



## Malcolm38 (Dec 25, 2012)

SaltInWound said:


> Bert told Ernie 'I love you but I'm not in love with you". Ernie later discovered Bert had a password on his cell phone and was demanding privacy. Ernie did the 180 and Bert hid rubber duckie to gain control. They are in false R.


Bert needs to do a Polygraph!


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I've always wondered what Bert does to Ernie with that pointed head of his. And that little tuft of black hair? Ooof!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> I've always wondered what Bert does to Ernie with that pointed head of his. And that little tuft of black hair? Ooof!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:rofl: This is the first time in 6 months that I have cried, not because my heart has been pulverized, but because I have laughed myself into tears.


----------



## SaltInWound (Jan 2, 2013)

King Friday was able to VAR the castle and discovered Queen Sarah Saturday was having a PA. He demanded a paternity test be done to see if Prince Tuesday was his bio child. Turns out the child is not his, and Queenie refuses to name the father. King Friday decided to have a revenge affair with Lady Elaine Fairchild.


----------



## AlphaHalf (Aug 5, 2012)

Remember the "Six Degrees of Kevin Bacon".

The new one should be "Six Degrees of Herpes"
Hollywood is a revolving circle of hand me down relationships.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

SaltInWound said:


> King Friday was able to VAR the castle and discovered Queen Sarah Saturday was having a PA. He demanded a paternity test be done to see if Prince Tuesday was his bio child. Turns out the child is not his, and Queenie refuses to name the father. King Friday decided to have a revenge affair with Lady Elaine Fairchild.


Lady Elaine is a little butch for Friday don't you think? I always wondered about her. Hmmmm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

